# Outlaw Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think I have ever said this about one of your sigs Nikkos but I don't care for this one, the squigles over the face and head reallybug me, I like the background and lighting but to me that top C4D really takes away from it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I don't think I have ever said this about one of your sigs Nikkos but I don't care for this one, the squigles over the face and head reallybug me, I like the background and lighting but to me that top C4D really takes away from it.


Don't get me wrong i really don't like this one either but i did do it and had to post it..


----------

